# Short Updates



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*IWW Short Update No. 3 My Card Scraper *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsqnSAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsqnSAA

In this episode:
Revisiting a less then favorite tool my card scraper. Making it a worthy addition to my shop.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Short Update No. 3 My Card Scraper *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsqnSAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsqnSAA
> 
> ...


Nice video. Thanks for posting. I went through the same learning curve but through practice and perseverance I have come to depend more and more on my card scraper.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Short Update No. 3 My Card Scraper *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsqnSAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsqnSAA
> 
> ...


I use my scraper every day and I sharpen it twice a day. I have a tool made just for sharpening scrapers. It has a bevel gauge on it. # storks on each side and I'm done. Lee Valley sells it. It's the best I have used.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *IWW Short Update No. 3 My Card Scraper *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gsqnSAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gsqnSAA
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice. I love how my card has minimized the amount of sanding I have to do.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Internet Woodworker Short Update No. 3 Stanley No. 45 *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs6jaQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs6jaQA

In this episode:
Welcoming the Stanley No.45 to my shop.


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Internet Woodworker Short Update No. 3 Stanley No. 45 *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs6jaQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs6jaQA
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn, yep I love my hand tools too. But the batteries keep going flat… Alf


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Short Update No. 4 Stanley no. 5 and the Draw Knife *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs7fNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs7fNwA

Short Update No. 4 Stanley no. 5 and the Draw Knife


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update No. 4 Stanley no. 5 and the Draw Knife *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gs7fNwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gs7fNwA
> 
> Short Update No. 4 Stanley no. 5 and the Draw Knife


so jealous. i want some bench planes so bad.
yaa if you find another one, hit me up i'll take it


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Short Update 07 Season 2*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gteqRwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gteqRwA

A short update about the podcast schedule, and shooting season 2


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update 07 Season 2*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gteqRwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gteqRwA
> 
> A short update about the podcast schedule, and shooting season 2


What video editing software do you use? I love the graphics!


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update 07 Season 2*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gteqRwA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gteqRwA
> 
> A short update about the podcast schedule, and shooting season 2


Adobe CS5. Mainly Premiere for editing Aftereffects and Photoshop for graphics.


----------

